# Hilton Head - pet friendly timeshares?



## ownsmany (Feb 10, 2010)

My brother & SIL want to go to Hilton Head with their extremely well behaved dog.  Are they any pet friendly timeshares in Hilton Head?


----------



## Steve (Feb 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, there are no pet friendly timeshares on Hilton Head Island.  

There are quite a few pet friendly condos for rent, however.  Here is just one website (of several) which feature pet friendly rentals:

http://www.hiltonheadvacation.com/pet-friendly.php

Steve


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 10, 2010)

We started taking our dog to Hilton Head a couple of years ago.  Instead of staying in our timeshare, we now rent.  We like to stay in Sea Pines and I especially like the Lighthouse Villas because they are townhouse style and an easy walk to the beach.

Check out the listings at:  http://www.seapinesvilla.com/villalocation.php?location=Lighthouse%20Villas  Most are pet friendly.

Deb


----------

